# θαρρώ-θαρρεύω-θάρρεψα



## Costas (Jan 22, 2013)

Αφορμή γι' αυτό το νήμα στάθηκε ότι στον Πρόλογο του μυθιστορήματος Το Πλατύ Ποτάμι, του Γιάννη Μπεράτη, έκδ. Ταχυδρόμου, 1965, στον Πρόλογο του Κ.Θ. Δημαρά, στη σελ. 12,3, λέει:

Τέτοιο νομίζοντάς το, δεν *εθάρεψα* [sic] ότι θα μπορούσα να εφαρμόσω...άλλες αρχές από κείνες που ταιριάζουν στη μελέτη ενός φιλολογικού κειμένου.

Αυτό με ξένισε, γιατί εγώ το θάρρεψα (κυρίως δε το παραθάρρεψα) το γνώριζα ως αόριστο του θαρρεύω, όχι του θαρρώ, του οποίου δεν γνώριζα να υπάρχει αόριστος. Τα δύο λεξικά ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ λένε αντικρουόμενα πράγματα:

ΛΚΝ: θαρρώ, θάρρησα, θαρρήσει και λαϊκότρ. θάρρεψα, θαρρέψει. Το θαρρεύω δεν το γνωρίζει καν σαν ρήμα!

ΛΝΕΓ: θαρρώ (μόνο εν. και παρατ.). Θαρρεύω, θάρρεψα.

Ψηφίζω ΛΝΕΓ!


----------



## sarant (Jan 22, 2013)

Πάντως, Κώστα, ο Δημαράς έχει παρέα.

Tι σώματα, τι μαλλιά, τι πρόσωπα, τι χείλη! Λίγο έμειναν, και πήγαν· κ’ εγώ ο τεχνίτης θάρρεψα πως κάτι έκαμνα φυλάγοντας μιαν ηχώ. Tην οποίαν τώρα βρίσκω μικρό πράγμα, και κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα άχρηστον. (Καβάφης)

Στην αρχή θάρρεψα πως δε νοιάζεσαι για τους ανθρώπους· πως έβλεπες την αδικία και την αναίδεια αδιάφορος (Καζαντζάκης)

Και θα το ’καμνα ίσως αυτό, μόνο που θάρρεψα πως μου φανερώθηκε άξαφνα η όψη της μάνας μου! (Εφταλιώτης)

θάρρεψα πὼς ἄκουσα νὰ φτάνει ὥς τὴν ἀκοή μου. ἡ ὑπόκωφη μουρμουριστὴ φωνὴ του (Σινόπουλος)

Κι απ' τους πάπυρους εκείνους μια ψυχή
θάρρεψα πως χύθη, (Παλαμάς)

Δεν φταίν αυτοί, μα εγώ που 'σφαλα κι εθάρρεψα πως είν' ανθρώποι και πως αξίζουνε να τσοι ψυχοπονέσει άνθρωπος (Κονδυλάκης)

εθάρρεψα που μπήκες μες στην κάμαρά μου,
με φάνηκε που εμπρός μου στάθηκες (πάλι Καβάφης)

Μεταξύ ΛΝΕΓ και Καβάφη, Κονδυλάκη, Καζαντζάκη, κτλ. δεν είναι ανάγκη να ρωτάς τι ψηφίζω!


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2013)

Μα, ναι, δεν αμφιβάλλω. Άλλωστε για να το γράφει ο Δημαράς, θα το 'χε καρατσεκαρισμένο. Στη ζωή μου όμως (εκτός λογοτεχνίας) δεν το 'χω ακούσει. Σήμερα λέμε μου φάνηκε πως. Ούτε στην Κρήτη, όπου λένε το "θαρρώπως", το 'χω ακούσει. Αλλά είπα ότι ψηφίζω ΛΝΕΓ στο συγκεκριμένο επειδή το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει καθόλου το θαρρεύω, του οποίου σαφώς και έχω ακούσει το "παραθάρρεψες, μου φαίνεται".


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2013)

Θα σου έλεγα ότι στην Κρήτη το λέμε το _θάρρεψα_ πιο πολύ από το _θάρρησα_, αλλά είδα μετά Καζαντζάκη και Κονδυλάκη, οπότε η γνώμη μου μετράει μόνο ως γνώμη κάποιου (κατάτι) νεότερου. 

Το Λεξισκόπιο ξέρει μόνο το _θάρρεψα_ για αόριστο, ενώ ο Θησαυρός ξέρει _θάρρεψα_ και λόγιο _εθάρρησα_.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2013)

Κι εγώ ετσά εθάρρουνα (παρατ.), μα ήρθενε ο Κώστας κι ήγραψε τούτανε, τα δε ύστερα ήρθενε κι ο Σαραντής κι ήγραψε τ' άλλα κι εγώ ο κακομοίτσης δεν επρόκαμα οληνύχτιος τση νύχτας να τα μαλάξω στο νου μου και να τα σάσω ντρέτα, μόνο εδά. 
(Όλα τούτανε που ήγραψα, ετσά τα γρικώ ακόμα, από μεγάλους και κοπέλια, μη θαρρείτε πως εδιάβασά τα ποθές.)

Εθάρρουνα πως στη ζωή τα 'χα θωρώντας όλα
γιατί δεν είχα φανταστεί το μισεμό σου, βιόλα


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Θα σου έλεγα ότι στην Κρήτη το λέμε το _θάρρεψα_ πιο πολύ από το _θάρρησα_, αλλά είδα μετά Καζαντζάκη και Κονδυλάκη, οπότε η γνώμη μου μετράει μόνο ως γνώμη κάποιου (κατάτι) νεότερου.
> 
> Το Λεξισκόπιο ξέρει μόνο το _θάρρεψα_ για αόριστο, ενώ ο Θησαυρός ξέρει _θάρρεψα_ και λόγιο _εθάρρησα_.


Εντάξει, εσύ/είς που είσαι/στε εκ Κρήτης ξέρεις/ετε καλύτερα, εγώ είμαι επισκέπτης. Μάλιστα η μαρτυρία σου/σας μ' ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο από τις παλιές λογοτεχνικές πηγές. Πάντως το Λεξισκόπιο το έχει το θαρρεύω, με αόριστο βέβαια θάρρεψα. Ο Θησαυρός πάλι δεν γνωρίζει το θαρρεύω σαν ρήμα (πιθανόν αντλεί από το ΛΚΝ), αλλά μόνο το ξεθαρρεύω. Άρα το θάρρεψα δουλεύει δυσί κυρίοις.
Στα δικά μου αθηναίικα, τώρα, το θαρρώ δεν το λέω πολύ (λέω 'νομίζω'), παρά μόνο στην έκφραση 'θαρρείς και'. Κατά μείζονα λόγο δεν λέω ποτέ θάρρεψα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2013)

Καλά λες, να προσθέσω και αυτά τα δύο:

ξεθαρρεύω > ξεθάρρεψα
αναθαρρεύω > αναθάρρησα 
Στο δεύτερο χρησιμοποιώ τον λόγιο τύπο.


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2013)

Ναι, κι εγώ. Αλλά το έχουν ως αόριστο του αναθαρρώ.


----------



## sarant (Jan 23, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι το λέω πολύ το θαρρώ, ενώ δεν νομίζω πως έχω πει ποτέ το θαρρεύω σκέτο, μόνο ξεθαρρεύω. Όμως στην πραγματικότητα έχουμε το ίδιο ρήμα, με δυο παραλλαγές και με δυο σημασίες σε κάθε παραλλαγή. Και το θαρρώ, αν το δεις στη διαχρονία του [όπως, ας πούμε, ο Πάπυρος] σημαίνει και "παίρνω θάρρος" και "νομίζω", έτσι και το θαρρεύω έχει και τις δυο σημασίες.


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2013)

Ναι, το έχω προσέξει στα γραφτά σου. Και ναι, πρόκειται για το ίδιο αρχικά ρήμα, που όμως οι δύο του κλάδοι δεν έχουν ισόρροπη ανάπτυξη, ούτε και ως προς τα σύνθετά τους. Ως προς το θαρρεύω, όμως, δεν μου προκύπτει ότι στον ενεστώτα μπορεί να σημαίνει 'νομίζω'. Ή όχι;
Να μην ξεχάσουμε και τον στερεότυπο τύπο "θαρσείτε!"

Παράκληση: όπως χτες σε άλλο νήμα έγραψα τον τίτλο του βιβλίου λανθασμένα Το *Βαθύ Ποτάμι, έτσι κι εδώ, αντίστροφα, έγραψα τον Κ.Θ. Δημαρά....Δημάρα. Αν ευκαιρεί κάποιος, ας το διορθώσει, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2013)

Μα θαρρώ πως θα-ν-τα μπλέξω / απ' το θαρρώ και το θαρρεύω να διαλέξω ... :laugh:


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2013)

Σκέψου να εμπλέξεις και το 'θεωρώ'... :)


----------

